# SPAM-Filter bei GMX



## Hoppel (14 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

seit heute sind die Mailadressen bei GMX durch einen Spamfilter geschützt, der erstaunlich sicher arbeitet (Heiko -> ich nehme alles zurück .

Bereits in der kostenlosen Variante hat der Filter sämtliche (25) Spams auf dem entsprechenden Konto wegrationalsiert. In der kostenpflichtigen Version von GMX kann die Filterung noch verfeinert werden.

Die armen Spammer - werden Sie jetzt arbeits- und brotlos? 

Hoppel



==========================================
Liebes GMX Mitglied!

Unter uns: e-mail macht überhaupt keinen Spaß, wenn man in der
Mailbox vor lauter Spam die wirklich wichtigen Nachrichten nicht
mehr findet. Und es wird immer schlimmer mit dem Mail-Müll: Der
Spam-Anteil am weltweiten e-mail-Aufkommen liegt bereits zwischen
25 und 30 Prozent - Tendenz weiterhin steigend. So kann das nicht
weiter gehen!

GMX macht jetzt endlich Schluss mit den unerwünschten
Eindringlingen im Posteingang!

Am Mittwoch, den 14. Mai, geht der neue GMX Spamschutz online!

Der neue GMX Spamschutz wird für alle GMX Mitglieder in einer
Standard-Konfiguration automatisch aktiviert. Um einen maximal
wirksamen Schutz zu erhalten, können Sie zusätzlich unter
Optionen > Spamschutz Ihre persönlichen Einstellungen vornehmen.

Wissenswertes rund um das Thema Spam und den neuen GMX
Spamschutz finden Sie  - ab dem 14.5.! -  auch auf unserer
STOP SPAM!-Infoseite unter http://www.gmx.de/antispamtipps

Spam raus, Spaß rein!
Ihr GMX Team



7-facher Profi-Schutz für bis zu 98% weniger Spam!
========================
Der neue GMX Spamschutz heißt nicht etwa deshalb "neu", weil es
bei GMX bisher keinen gegeben hätte. Das immense Wachstum des
weltweiten Spam-Aufkommens hat uns jedoch deutlich gemacht,
dass das "Phänomen Spam" die Kommunikation per e-mail erschwert
und beeinträchtigt. GMX hat deshalb die bisher zur Spam-Abwehr
eingesetzten Maßnahmen zusätzlich um weitere äußerst leistungs-
fähige, innovative AntiSpam-Module erweitert: Mit 7 leistungsstarken
AntiSpam-Tools schützt GMX Sie jetzt vor nervtötender Belästigung
durch unerwünschte e-mails!

Teure Zusatz-Software auf dem PC ist überflüssig - der GMX
Spamschutz schützt Sie an jedem PC, von dem aus Sie auf Ihre
e-mails zugreifen.

Automatisch nehmen intelligente Filter und Analyse-Tools jede
eingehende e-mail genauestens unter die Lupe und erkennen Spam-
Mails zum Beispiel schon an der Absenderadresse, an Stichworten im
Text oder am einliefernden Mailserver. Als Spam identifizierte e-mails
werden aussortiert, bevor sie in Ihren Posteingang gelangen. Bei
optimaler Konfiguration Ihres GMX Spamschutz filtert dieser 98%
aller Spam-Mails aus!


Und Sie behalten dabei die volle Kontrolle:

Jedes einzelne der AntiSpam-Tools kann aktiviert oder deaktiviert
werden. So passen Sie den GMX Spamschutz ganz individuell an
Ihre e-mail-Gewohnheiten und Bedürfnisse an.

Außerdem haben Sie die Wahl, ob als Spam identifizierte e-mails
sofort gelöscht oder im Ordner "Spamverdacht" abgelegt werden
sollen. So geht auch eine eigentlich erwünschte e-mail, sollte sie
tatsächlich einmal fälschlicher Weise als Spam identifiziert und
aussortiert werden, nicht verloren!


Technische Hinweise
===============================
Bereits heute, am 13.5., werden von unserer Technik vorbereitende
Installationen vorgenommen. Dadurch können bereits Spam-Mails
zunächst in den Ordner "Unerwünscht" einsortiert werden, in
Ausnahmefällen evtl. auch "normale", erwünschte e-mails. Bitte
kontrollieren Sie deshalb auch gelegentlich die in diesem Ordner
abgelegten Nachrichten!

Der Ordner "Unerwünscht" wird im Verlauf der Installation in "Spam-
verdacht" umbenannt und befindet sich dann in der Ordnerübersicht
direkt unterhalb Ihres Posteingangs. In diesem Ordner werden in der
Standard-Konfiguration alle von den Spamschutz-Modulen als Spam
identifizierten e-mails abgelegt.

Die Vorhaltezeit der Nachrichten im Ordner "Spamverdacht" beträgt im
Tarif GMX FreeMail NG und GMX FreeMail NG Plus-Upgrade 30 Tage. In
den Tarifen GMX FreeMail NG Comfort-Upgrade, GMX ProMail und GMX
TopMail ist die Vorhaltezeit unbegrenzt. Da aufgrund des derzeit
allgemein sehr hohen Spam-Aufkommens zu erwarten ist, dass sich
bereits in kurzer Zeit sehr viele Nachrichten in Ihrem Spamverdacht-
Ordner befinden werden, empfehlen wir Ihnen die Vorhaltezeit unter
Optionen > Ordnerverwaltung auf 30 Tage festzulegen! So werden alte
Spammails automatisch gelöscht und blockieren nicht den wertvollen
Speicherplatz Ihrer Mailbox.

Der intelligente, lernfähige "Textmuster-Profiler" ist als Premium
AntiSpam-Modul nur in den Tarifen GMX ProMail und GMX TopMail
enthalten. Bitte beachten Sie, dass der Textmuster-Profiler in der
Standard-Einstellung NICHT aktiv ist!



Hinweise für POP3-Nutzer
=====================
Wenn Sie Ihre e-mails mit einem e-mail-Programm via POP3 abfragen,
ist ein direkter Abruf der Inhalte des Ordners Spamverdacht nicht
möglich. Sie erhalten deshalb täglich beim ersten POP3-Abruf einen
Spam-Report, der Sie über neu im Ordner Spamverdacht eingegangene
Nachrichten informiert. Sie können einzelne e-mails dann gezielt auf
der Weboberfläche lesen und ggf. aus dem Spamverdacht-Ordner in
einen anderen Ordner verschieben.

Wahlweise können Sie unter Optionen > Spamverdacht festlegen,
dass als Spam identifizierte e-mails mit dem Hinweis ***GMX
Spamverdacht*** versehen und normal zugestellt werden sollen.


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2003)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann gilt das alles doch nur für die bezahlten Zugänge - richtig?


----------



## BenTigger (14 Mai 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann gilt das alles doch nur für die bezahlten Zugänge - richtig?



Negativ, gilt auch für die kostenlosen.

Nun kommt nur noch eine Mail für  100derte Spam.

Die lautet: Wir haben 52 Mails in den Spamverdachtordner geschoben. Diese werden 30 Tage aufbewahrt und dann gelöscht. Wir empfehlen, diesen Ordner zu prüfen und gelegentlich zu leeren damit nicht unnötigerweise ihr E-Mail Speicher belastet wird oder doch wichtige Mails dort landeten.

_Dies ist etwa sinngemäß der Inhalt der Benachrichtigung und wird 1 mal am Tag versendet, wenn man seine Mails via pop3 abholt._

Der kostenlose Account kann nur nicht von zu Hause zugreifen und muss das dann via Online HP von GMX machen. Nur bei der Bezahlversion kann man das auch via imap machen.


----------



## Hoppel (15 Mai 2003)

Insgesamt scheint das GMX-Angebot sehr effektiv zu sein. Es kam eine einzige SPAM durch - bei 31 abgefangenen. Auch scheint mir das Spam-Aufkommen an sich wesentlich reduziert - es trudelten wesentlich weniger SPAMS also sonst ein.

Ein Grund dafür dürfte sein, daß man (auch in der kostenlosen Version von GMX) bei den persönlichen Einstellungen die Option 

*Annahme verweigern, e-mails nicht zustellen*

ankreuzen kann, womit der Absender eine Unzustellbar-Antwort erhält. 

Da in der Praxis oft sehr viele Spams des gleichen Absenders innerhalb weniger Minuten eintrudeln, dürften die Mailboxen der Absender etwas übervoll sein, wenn die Antwort automatisch erfolgt   

Gruß! 

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (15 Mai 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> *Annahme verweigern, e-mails nicht zustellen*
> 
> ankreuzen kann, womit der Absender eine Unzustellbar-Antwort erhält.


These:
Das ist kontraproduktiv und asozial.


----------



## Hoppel (16 Mai 2003)

> Das ist kontraproduktiv und asozial.



Warum???


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Warum???


Man reagiert auf eine unerwünschte, unproduktive Mail damit, dass man eine ebenso unproduktive Antwort schickt, die in der Regel (ich würde sagen, 95 % der Fälle) wieder eine Fehlernachricht erzeugt, weil
a) die Absenderadresse eh gefakt ist
b) falls nicht a) das Postfach überfüllt ist.

Man beschwert sich, dass heute SPAM ein Drittel oder mehr des Mailvolumens ausmacht und produziert munter Fehlermeldungen die dann genauso sinnlos durchs Inet geistern. Ich finde sowas asozial und kontraproduktiv.

Das ist so als ob man sagt, dass die Post sinnlos Sprit verfährt und um das zu ändern fährt jeder mit seinem Auto zur Post und holt die Pakete selbst ab.


----------



## Hoppel (16 Mai 2003)

Hallo Heiko ,

habe nochmal bei GMX nachgehakt - die ursprüngliche Erklärung in den Hilfetexten von GMX waren irreführend und haben tatsächlich die Aussage gehabt, daß die Mails als unzustellbar zurück an den Absender gehen würden.

Das ist jedoch falsch und wurde in den Texten von GMX inzwischen auch geändert. Der Vermerk "Annahme verweigern" bedeutet lediglich, daß die bewußte Spam-Mail nicht an den Kontoinhaber von GMX gesendet wird.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2003)

OK.
Das ändert aber nix an der grundsätzlichen Diskussion.


----------



## Hoppel (16 Mai 2003)

> Das ändert aber nix an der grundsätzlichen Diskussion.



...die ich auch nicht abwürgen wollte...  

Zwar akzeptiere ich durchaus Deine Argumente, stehe aber nicht unbedingt dahinter. In Spitzenzeiten habe ich ca. 30-40 reine Spams erhalten, dazu kamen pro Tag um die 10 Mails mit "niedlichen" Anhängen. Es mag sein, daß dieses Aufkommen von der Administrierung einer sehr stark besuchten Seite herkam, sehr ägerlich war es dennoch.

Wehren kann man sich als Normalnutzer kaum - und Dienste wie Mayl.de oder GMX helfen zwar erst einmal weiter, beseitigen aber das Übel auch nicht. *Ich finde es abnormal, daß man für einen Schutz vor diesen Kerlen für eine der ureigensten Dienste des Internets, der Mail, nun etwas zahlen muß*, damit man auch nur weniger Spams bekommt.

Also bleiben eigentlich nur die wenigen freien und übrig gebliebenen Mittel, zurückzuschlagen - wenn man nicht den Kampf von vornherein verloren geben will. Neben einem Abmahnungsschreiben, welches die deutschen Internet-Seiten erhalten, die in Spams für sich werben, kann man sich m.E. bei den ausländischen Spammern (und das sind die meisten) nur schützen, in dem man (neben einer entsprechenden Meldung an den abuse nach Auslesen des Headers) so tut, als wenn die eigene Mailadresse nicht mehr existiert. Es mag sein, daß man sehr viele Fake-Adressen damit erwischt - aber was soll ich machen?

Distanzieren möchte ich mich aber aucdrücklich von dem Absenden von Mailbomben und dergleichen - so etwa mache ich auch nicht mit.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Wehren kann man sich als Normalnutzer kaum - und Dienste wie Mayl.de oder GMX helfen zwar erst einmal weiter, beseitigen aber das Übel auch nicht. *Ich finde es abnormal, daß man für einen Schutz vor diesen Kerlen für eine der ureigensten Dienste des Internets, der Mail, nun etwas zahlen muß*, damit man auch nur weniger Spams bekommt.


Zum 1. Satz:
Primär hast Du Recht, wenn sich aber alle schützen, so wird es irgendwann für Spamer uninteressant - hoffentlich.
2. Satz:
Richtig. Aktuell kann man sich aber nicht anders helfen.


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> kann man sich m.E. bei den ausländischen Spammern (und das sind die meisten) nur schützen, in dem man (neben einer entsprechenden Meldung an den abuse nach Auslesen des Headers) so tut, als wenn die eigene Mailadresse nicht mehr existiert. Es mag sein, daß man sehr viele Fake-Adressen damit erwischt - aber was soll ich machen?


Konkretes Beispiel aus der Praxis:
Ich hatte mal eine Mailadresse bei GMX. Die wurde mit der Zeit (ich hab sie auch im Usenet verwendet) brutal zugespamt. Da aber einige mir wichtige Personen die Mailadresse gekannt und auch verwendet haben, konnte ich sie nicht einfach deaktivieren.
Also hab ich meinen lokalen Mailserver so konfiguriert, dass für alle Mails, die an diese Adresse kommen, ein Fake-Bounce erstellt wird. Darin steht unter anderem, dass die Adresse nicht mehr aktiv ist und man sich an den Postmaster wenden soll wenn man die neue Adresse erfahren will. Zweck war also primär die Mitteilung der neuen Adresse an die Leute, die diese noch nicht hatten. Dabei bekamen auch die Spamer den Bounce weil das Skript das nicht unterscheiden konnte. 
Ergebnis: 
für nahezu jede dieser Mails erhielt ich wieder eine Fehlermeldung (sofern die Ursprungsmail SPAM war). Entweder "Mailbox quota exceeded" oder "user unknown". Ich schätze (gezählt hab ichs nicht) den Anteil auf ca. 98 %.
Was soll das dann also letztendlich bringen?


----------



## virenscanner (16 Mai 2003)

> Was soll das dann also letztendlich bringen?


Unnötigen Traffic.


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Unnötigen Traffic.


Meine Rede.
Geschädigt wird die Gemeinschaft der Internetuser. Deswegen auch meine Einschätzung als "asozial".


----------



## Hoppel (16 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

Deine Erfahrung habe ich (zum Glück!) nicht gemacht. Allerdings habe ich auch nicht mein Mail-Programm oder so genutzt, sondern einen entsprechenden kostenlosen und nicht kommerziellen Dienst (Adresse kann ich Dir ja gern per PN schicken - weiß nicht, ob ich ihn hier veröffentlichen darf/kann). 

Da habe ich zwar bei jeder SPAM etwas Handarbeit (die sich aber auch automatisieren läßt), aber ich bekomme durch den Dienst selbst (also NICHT durch eine Mail) per Web-Interface die Mitteilung, ob es geklappt hat oder nicht mit der Antwort. 

Und ich kann beeiden, daß diese Art und Weise der Bearbeitung sehr viel genutzt, sprich sich mein SPAM-Aufkommen spürbar reduziert hat.

Vielleicht wäre das ja sogar eine Idee für Deine Seite?

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> (weiß nicht, ob ich ihn hier veröffentlichen darf/kann).


Nichtkommerzielle, ungefährliche Links dürfen hier gerne veröffentlicht werden. Wir leiden es nur nicht, wenn Dialerlinks, links zu anderen gefährlichen Inhalten, zu kommerziellen Seiten (...) veröffentlicht werden.


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wäre das ja sogar eine Idee für Deine Seite?


Kommt drauf an.


----------



## virenscanner (16 Mai 2003)

Ein kleines Gedankenspiel zum Thema "Bouncing" von SPAM:

Nehmen wir einmal an, ein Spammer bedient sich der EMail-Adresse von "Hoppel" und verschickt 100.000 SPAM-Mails mit dieser Absendeadresse. Nehmen wir weiter an, dass etwa jeder 10te "Bespammte" SPAMs bouncen lässt. 
Dann darf sich unser Benutzer "Hoppel" über etwa 10.000 Mails freuen, die sein Postfach füllen.

Vielleicht hilft dieses kleine Gedankenspiel ja ein wenig...


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2003)

Ich hatte den Spaß schonmal. Bei mir warens aber nur ca. 3.000 Mails.


----------



## virenscanner (16 Mai 2003)

> Bei mir warens aber nur ca. 3.000 Mails.


Hat bestimmt auch schon genug "Spass" gemacht  .

Vielleicht hatten zu der Zeit nur 3% der Bespammten die tolle "Bounce-Idee"? :gruebel:


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hatten zu der Zeit nur 3% der Bespammten die tolle "Bounce-Idee"? :gruebel:


Naja - die meisten kamen zurück weil "user unknown".


----------



## virenscanner (24 Mai 2003)

Hmmmm...  Eine Woche vergangen...

Was denkt "Hoppel" *nun* über "Bouncing"?


----------



## Hoppel (24 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

gebe mich den Argumenten von Euch geschlagen.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------

